

SearchMe Launches New Search Engine With Heavy Backing From Sequoia - kradic
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/11/searchme-launches-new-search-engine-with-heavy-backing-from-sequoia/

======
kuldeep_kap
I beta tested this service today and I am little impressed with this search
engine. The thing I liked about this service is that the screenshots of the
webpages are prominent and gives fair idea about the contents unlike Google
where the results become fairly blind and some times we just have keep on
clicking many links till we land on required page. Its also unlike Snap
service, where the screenshots are small and even if they are large on their
homepage, the navigation is is not as smooth. But, I guess there is long way
to go for this service till we can compare it with Google, because the search
results are very poor for atleast the keywords I searched. For "Tom Cruise",
the the wiki page was right at bottom and imdb was nowhere in the sight. The
top results were of some less profiled webpages. One more poor point is that
the metadata or the text details for the results are also very poorly
integrated, making it hard to find out the details about the results.

------
earle
Dubious benefit. $31M in VC huh? I'm not sure you can't produce something with
equally dubious benefit, with the fancy coverflow interface, with the Yahoo
Search API and say, a Websense URL categorization database.... in a matter of
an hour

Also.. how is this going to work for Flash based resources??

~~~
xirium
> how is this going to work for Flash based resources??

Thumbnailing Flash is fairly trivial if you take a bitmap from a browser
rendering component. Indexing Flash is more of a PITA.

------
zach
When I saw the Coverflow idea, I didn't think, "Aha! Time to take on Google!"
But then again, I didn't imagine it used on a touchscreen iPod, either. So who
knows.

------
wallflower
When I search using Google, I use the context (e.g. the text excerpt) of the
search results to decide which search result to choose more than the ranking.

I would like to see create a VR-type search experience - with a cocktail-party
type auditory experience - where as you moved to another search cluster - the
context of that cluster would increase in volume and as you moved away, it
would decrease. Or maybe this makes sense only to me.

------
earle
ok.. well just to prove point..

<http://www.80concepts.com/sillyme/?q=diamondback>

If anyone has a websense categorization type database, I could categorize this
in 30 minutes.

$31M, that's not much to show for it.

